# Ajudas equipamento



## CapoPina (2 Mar 2010 às 00:09)

Bem

Pessoal vou comprar uma estação meteorológica e como não há muitos euros para gastar estou a pensar em comprar esta Davis Vantage Vue 

Podem me dizer se é uma boa compra?.

Abraços


----------

